# Apache spamt Speicher voll



## mgraf (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hoffe ihr habt die Weihnachtsfeiertage gut verbracht...
mit Fressen und nix tun, mir tut der Magen heute noch weh wenn ich daran denke, aber schön wars....  

Naja, ich hab zur Zeit ein eher gröberes Problem mit meinem Server, auf dem habe ich Apache 2.2.3 installiert mit ein paar ReWrite Rules.
Wir haben ca. 2.000 Zugriffe pro Tag.
Mein Problem ist, dass sich der Apache beim Dienst neustart, ca 500MB  Speicher sichert und diesen bis ca 4 GB vollmacht, ohne ihn wieder freizugeben, dann geht natürlich der Server schön langsam ein...

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Es ist eine clean Neuinstallation, nur 3VirtualHosts inkl. RewriteRule wurden angelegt.

System: Windows Server 2003, 2GB RAM, Celeron 3Ghz
Also, eigentlich ausreichend...

Danke im Voraus
lg michi


----------



## mgraf (7. Januar 2007)

Hat den hier niemand eine Idee, oder am besten einen Problemlöser?

Schade...


----------

